# Hospital Waiting Room PWNage!



## Amack (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL WOW....

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=6jSFF5kRKjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow.. lol. I'm sorry, but wow. I'd've so given that lady some O2 therapy though... I take care of my nurses .


----------

